# Fire Proof Safe



## farley (Mar 15, 2008)

I am about to purchase my first gun. I have two kids at home and so I decided to buy a safe. I bought a sentry fire proof safe. After reading the instructions it says to not store fire arms in the case. Can anyone tell me the reason for this? As well can someone give me a better alternative?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I can't think of any reason you wouldn't be able to store firearms in it unless it lets in more heat or something. But that still shouldn't make it fire. You're still better off getting an actual gun safe with quicker access anyways. Good luck with whatever you decide to do.

-Jeff-


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm thinking liability. They don't want to have someone gain access to the safe, have the gun used, and then face the "if your safe had worked like it's supposed to ...". I have a small Sentry safe I use. No problems. Just remember to keep some sort of dehumidifying agent in there.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It may say that because of moisture issues. The small firesafes - I have heard comments before about these. Some people have had moisture issues.

You need something inside to get rid of moisture. I use one of these:

http://www.cabelas.com/prod-1/0034792227686a.shtl

I bought it at Gander Mountain. U can find them many places


----------



## farley (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks for your input. I have been reading the forum for a while now and am impressed with all of the helpfull information.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

I have one that I used to store coins when I was more into coin collecting and there are moisture issues. You'll need a decent moisture remover that is made for a larger area than the safe.

I got a Winchester Gun Safe at Sam's 5 years ago for under $700 and it isn't bad, is what I need and holds over 30 firearms. As I recall it has an hour or two burn time as I don't think safes are fireproof but rather have a burn time that should be enough to protect the contents.


----------

